
Transform your existing home appliances into smarter ones - rathish_g
https://leaf.co.in
======
hbogert
Closed domotica platform of the week. Technical information is simply non-
existent on the website.

When will there be a system which is,

* open protocol, open implementation

* incrementally affordable, i.e., add as you go

* actually smart and not just a bunch of toggles in an app interface. Nest's learning thermostat is not what qualifies as smart in my book

* Self hosted; no I don't want Google to know when I turn on my thermostat -- and no, I don't want my thermostat to be useless just because the cloud is having a bad day.

So far I'm using OpenHAB with ZWave modules. This setup qualifies just half of
the above, but at least it's stable and I can compose my system of components
which I want.

